# This is just not funny.



## SilverKnightTech (Jun 29, 2013)

and this was after two hours in the shade.... :blink:


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking to my thermometer it's about 60 °F.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 29, 2013)

Where are you?

When I lived out in Nevada, had a few days hit 117, not that hot though. For a month straight in the summer it's 110+ everyday.


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2013)

He's in Vegas 

Burning up down there.

Hopefully, Fiberhub doesn't blow some more electric gear with all the heat and load.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 30, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hopefully, Fiberhub doesn't blow some more electric gear with all the heat and load.


Well every two months. So we do have some weeks without outage.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, out here in Las Vegas, freaking sucks.  That temp was after being in the shade for 2 hours. 

They were temping the sidewalks at 165 degree's.  Its just to damn hot.


----------



## wdq (Jun 30, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> They were temping the sidewalks at 165 degree's.  Its just to damn hot.


How's the humidity in Vegas? Where I live in eastern Nebraska it can get fairly hot as in 80-110 degrees in the summer. The problem is that it can get very humid here making things feel quite a bit hotter than it actually is.

If you go to the western part of the state the temperatures are similar, but it isn't quite as humid and things feel quite a bit cooler.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 30, 2013)

wdq said:


> How's the humidity in Vegas? Where I live in eastern Nebraska it can get fairly hot as in 80-110 degrees in the summer. The problem is that it can get very humid here making things feel quite a bit hotter than it actually is.


Yeah, temperatures here in NH hover in the 80s-90s, not usually 100, but it still makes it a whole lot worse when it's humid - which it always is. I'm pretty sure Vegas isn't as humid; they're more of a dry desert climate.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (Jun 30, 2013)

It isn't very humid here less then 10%, I do hear you, I was born and raised in Ohio and we constantly would hit 100 with 99% humidity and not be raining, that my friends was a living hell.  

Yes its a dry heat and all that but stick your head in an oven, its still hot. This is not me but was uploaded about two hours ago..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vl7hffo5dM


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jun 30, 2013)

wdq said:


> How's the humidity in Vegas? Where I live in eastern Nebraska it can get fairly hot as in 80-110 degrees in the summer. The problem is that it can get very humid here making things feel quite a bit hotter than it actually is.
> 
> 
> If you go to the western part of the state the temperatures are similar, but it isn't quite as humid and things feel quite a bit cooler.


It's still plenty warm out here in the panhandle, believe me.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 2, 2013)

It's pretty warm in Oregon right now. The one week of sun we get each year. Hitting 90's during the day (which, to us Oregonians, feels like the mid 150's) and its pretty darn humid too. AND my A/C is broken. It spins, but there's no cold air coming out


----------



## Otakumatic (Jul 2, 2013)

Hottest Indiana got in recent years was last year, during that drought.

We got to 107F one day last summer at the Indy airport.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 3, 2013)

Been in Florida 7 days, rained really heavy every day!


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 4, 2013)

send us some over to the uk first class air mail please?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 4, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> It isn't very humid here less then 10%, I do hear you, I was born and raised in Ohio and we constantly would hit 100 with 99% humidity and not be raining, that my friends was a living hell.
> 
> Yes its a dry heat and all that but stick your head in an oven, its still hot. This is not me but was uploaded about two hours ago..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vl7hffo5dM


Yeah, that is a living hell. Fortunately, we haven't hit that this year.


----------

